#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  Google One is coming soon!

## Shana

Google One is the newest plan of Google with expanded cloud storage and with other premium facilities that go well with the smartphone world of ours.
Go here to get the new updates on the new magic trick of Google! Google One is coming soon

As per the reports, it is said that it could manage your storage plan, gain access to Google experts on one tap, and member benefits and so on. 
Check it out and let me know of what you think!

----------

